# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Emergis Centrum voor GGZ (Ithaka Kinder- en Jeugdpsychiatrie)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Emergis Centrum voor GGZ (Ithaka Kinder- en Jeugdpsychiatrie)
Oostmolenweg 79
Kloetinge

Bezoek de website van Emergis Centrum voor GGZ


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Emergis Centrum voor GGZ (Ithaka Kinder- en Jeugdpsychiatrie).*

----------

